# NC member



## BMorgan (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I just joined the forum on my iPhone and thought I should post it in the new member forum. I am an entered apprentice who will be getting my FC in December in Salem lodge #289 in Winston Salem NC.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 26, 2010)

BMorgan said:


> Hey everyone! I just joined the forum on my iPhone and thought I should post it in the new member forum. I am an entered apprentice who will be getting my FC in December in Salem lodge #289 in Winston Salem NC.


 
Glad to have you Bro. Morgan! Feel free to make yourself at home


----------



## BMorgan (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Brother Morgan!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome my carolina brother.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome!  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## BMorgan (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 27, 2010)

Small world! I'm right down the street at Gate City #694 in Greensboro 

Maybe I'll work on visiting down there some day.


----------



## peace out (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdy, BMorgan.


----------

